# Wave-point T5HO bulbs any good? spectral graphs included!



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I use them, they work well for me. Good color, good intensity, pictures look great under them and so do the fish and plants. What I like most about them is they are easily found and cheap roud:! Ultimately, I think a T5 is just a T5 and you're ultimately paying for a brand name. Your corals and plants likely cannot tell the difference between Current USA, Giesemann, Hagen, Coralife or Wave Point unless it is just such a poor quality lamp that is noticeably dim or dies within mere months of installing, or even explodes or arcs ! That kind of quality issue.

If I wanted to blow a wad of cash on something, it would be a high quality reflector, not lamps themselves. 

Well, that's my .02 dollars.


----------

